# Word of the Day: Woke



## RubyK (Feb 10, 2021)

_This particular term refers to being very aware of current affairs. Those who have a firm understanding of the reality around them or come to terms with the fact that their previous beliefs may have been false can be referred to as “woke”._

I have never used the word "woke" because even with the definition above, I still don't understand how to use it. Maybe some of my fellow posters can make a sentence with "woke" in it.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 10, 2021)

I won’t use it either. It seems to have evolved as a way of considering ones self “special” and more in tune with facts and reality than others. And the very people that one wishes were more  in tune with social reality are using it as a slur. Just a bit of popular jargon that I don’t feel any need to use. Just one of those “in” things that will fade away in time. Thanks for bringing it up..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm _woke_, that's a fact, so just because _woke_ has been weaponised by the right, I refuse to give into and bow to the few who have turned the use of _woke_ into a stick with which to beat people who aspire to such values, often wielded by those who fail to recognize how _un-woke_ they are, or are proud of the fact.


----------



## DonnyO (Feb 10, 2021)

This morning I woke up and went to work.  When I retire I will woke but will not work,(at a job).


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 10, 2021)

So,'woke' is  word  used in politics,, when they just  talk around & around?

Never give you a straight answer.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

The word 'woke' means to become conscious  after being asleep. I can see how certain people have decided to use the word to reflect a new way of thinking, but they are wrong to suppose that they are correcting a mistake.  Those who consider themselves 'woke' are just rather silly individuals who are creating confusion. 
It's amazing how many people, including governments, are prepared to go along with this nonsense, instead of laughing at it all.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 10, 2021)

Most peculiar use of the word 'woke' and I think my primary school teachers would be spinning in their
respective graves to see how so much of the meaning of our language has changed....and not for the better


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 11, 2021)

It's time to put woke to bed!


----------



## john danson (Feb 11, 2021)

RubyK said:


> _This particular term refers to being very aware of current affairs. Those who have a firm understanding of the reality around them or come to terms with the fact that their previous beliefs may have been false can be referred to as “woke”._
> 
> I have never used the word "woke" because even with the definition above, I still don't understand how to use it. Maybe some of my fellow posters can make a sentence with "woke" in it.


Another definition is that of being "very pretentious about how much you care about a social issue."


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 11, 2021)

Another form of virtue signaling.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks for your opinions and explanations. I will now never consider using that word unless it involves waking up in the morning.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 11, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Thanks for your opinions and explanations. I will now never consider using that word unless it involves waking up in the morning.


Or when alert to injustice in society.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 11, 2021)

It is all labelling to me.  Put a label on somebody and then go after that person for all the baggage that label carries to the person using it.  Unfortunately, even the people using these labels can't seem to agree on exactly what they mean, and each label carries at least somewhat different baggage for each person using it.  Far left, far right, homophobic, xenophobic, racist, conservative, liberal, snowflake, and on and on.  It seems almost a contest to see how badly we can divide people and into how many camps.  It is just a bunch of people who still act like 10 year old kids in a school yard brawl.  To see maturity, watch a group of people band together to solve a real problem for a positive outcome for all concerned.

Edit: Examples of such groups would be Habitat For Humanity, Goodwill, groups that help provide shelter for the homeless, volunteers that help immigrant people learn the language and get settled into their new communities, the various food shelf programs to help feed people who otherwise can't afford to feed their families, and many more.  But no, this involves real work and effort instead of yelling "across the aisle" using all these labels.  My suggestion to those people is to step up and get to work, real work of substance that helps real people.

Tony


----------



## Chet (Feb 11, 2021)

"Woke" means that I finally got you to agree with me. Being correct has nothing to do with it.


----------



## 911 (Feb 11, 2021)

That word has started a lot of vocal arguments. If you call the wrong person "woke", you may want to be sure to have the car started. That word alone means little, but it can lead to some really serious political discussions that don't always turn out real well.


----------

